# Sigma Unveils Two New Cine Prime Lenses; Adds New Product Options



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 21, 2017)

```
<em>Sigma introduces brand new Sigma Cine FF High Speed 14mm T2 and 135mm T2 Prime Lenses</em></p>
<p><strong>April 20, 2017</strong> – Sigma Corporation of America, a leading DSLR lens, camera, flash and accessory manufacturer, today announced its brand new Cine FF High Speed 14mm T2 and 135mm T2 prime lenses and new Cine Prime and Zoom product options.</p>
<p>Sigma is expanding its Cine Prime line to include two brand new lenses: the Sigma Cine FF High Speed 14mm T2 and the Sigma Cine FF High Speed 135mm T2. The high-performance Sigma Cine Prime product line, which now includes the following focal lengths and apertures – 14mm T2, 20mm T1.5, 24mm T1.5, 35mm T1.5, 50mm T1.5, 85mm T1.5 and 135mm T2 – is compatible with the latest full-frame camera sensor technology. Compact in design, the Cine Prime line offers outstanding optical performance and is ready for higher resolution shooting (up to 6K-8K). Both the 14mm T2 and 135mm T2, along with the previously announced Sigma Cine Prime and Zoom lenses, will be available for test-shooting at the Sigma NAB booth C11525.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>In addition to this expansion of its Cine Lens Prime line, Sigma is now offering customers the option to order Cine lenses in <strong>metric or imperial measurements</strong> as well as <strong>standard or full luminous paint on markings</strong>. Existing customers who wish to swap from one measurement system to the other can do so for a paid fee.</p>
<p>Also, Sigma is now offering its sought-after <strong>Mount Conversion Services</strong> for the Cine lens customers. The highly successful program ensures continued return on investment for customers, allowing them to convert their lenses to and from EF and E mounts.</p>
<p>You can read the full Sigma announcement including tech specs <a href="https://www.dropbox.com/s/hvmp8m3qxo9wrh8/PR_EN_SIGMA_cine_lens_0417.pdf?dl=0" target="_blank" rel="noopener noreferrer">here</a> as well as download the new Sigma Cine 14mm T2 and 135mm T2 product images <a href="https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3bvei77exa4vmxv/AAB173cvG0Luon8eXuhgO-qja?dl=0" target="_blank" rel="noopener noreferrer">here</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

